# Lehrer allgemein und Skillbaum



## Kira_Nerys (10. November 2008)

Also ich hoffe das passt hier - sonst entschuldige ich mich ... bin absolutere Neuling und stehe als Draenei-Girl vor dem Paladinlehrer Aurelon: dass ich da nix falsch mache, der bietet mir "I seek Training" und "Ausbildung zum Paladin?" Beim 2. kommt "abschließen", ok das hab ich mal gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
1. Was hab ich für Optionen?
Kann ich was falsch machen?

2. Vermutlich muss ich da einen Skill wählen?  --> Zeigt mir Aura der Hingabe. Ich fand zwar Skill-Bäume, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht ganz mit: als Nahkampf-Pala sollte ich auf Vergelter also zuerst Siegel des Befehls machen, hab ich nachgelesen. Ich interpretier das - als Beispiel - so: 5 Punkte in Abwehr und 4 in Segnung, dann wird der freigeschaltet, stimmt das?
Dieses "Aura der Hingabe" finde ich gar nicht.
Gibts da nen verständlichen Skillbaum, wo ich sehe, was ich als Nahkampf-Vergelter Pala machen sollte - oder einfach mal einen zum Sehen, was ich skillem muss um z. B. zu SdB zu gelangen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auf der hp hier ist ein verständlicher Skillbaum, ABER wenn ich mir dieses Skillbeispiel ansehe, dann ist am mittleren Baum erkennbar, dass 19 Punkte vergeben wurden (in den höhren skills), für die eigentlich etliche Punkte 35 und mehr in den unteren skills Voraussetzung wären .... wie soll das gehen? --> http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...100033105031051

Und dann kann ich das am Fertigkeitsblatt des Chars auch nicht wirklich erkennen - wo sind denn die Fertigkeiten erkennbar?
Kira


----------



## Diabolus Dark (12. November 2008)

Hm. 2 Tage zu spät, ich antworte aber lieber trotzdem falls Du noch Probleme haben solltest:

Den verlinkten Skillbaum kannst leider vergessen. Das ist der neue Skillbaum aber noch die Skillung des alten. Da etliches verändert und dazugekomen ist passt das ganze absolut nicht mehr.

Zu Deinen anderen Fragen würde ich Dir das Paladinforum empfehlen (ich hab mit dem Paladin nicht viel Ahnung). Dies hier ist für die Berufe gedacht (also Bergbau, Kräuterkunde, Lederverarbeitung usw.)
Nur soviel Noch: Beim Lehrer kannst Du nichts falsch machen: einfach alles lernen was er dir zu lernen anbietet, sofern Du genug Gold dafür hast, und es vom Zauberbuch in eine Leiste ziehen. Sofern es neue Spells nicht und nicht einfach nur erweiterungen der alten oder Passive Fähigkeiten. Auch die Auren musst Du nicht rausziehen da Du für diese eine eigene Leiste hast.

Aura der Hingabe lernst Du bei Deinem Lehrer. Einfach anklicken und auf "kaufen" oder so klicken (ist schon etwas her das ich bei einem Klassenlehrer war). Wenn in Deinem Talentbaum ein Talent ist wo zum Beispiel steht "Benötigt 10 Punkte in Vergeltung" dann ist es egal WO Du diese 10 Punkte hinsetzt, es müssen nur 10 Punkte im Vergelterbaum sein. Steht da allerdings sowas wie "Benötigt 5 Punkte in >Talent x< und 10 Punkte in Vergeltung" Dann musst Du insgesammt 10 Punkte im Vergelterbaum haben und 5 davon bei "Talent x".

Ich hoffe meine Erlärung war verständlich.. Du solltest trotzdem nochmal Hier nachfragen. Da haben Die Leute mehr Ahnung als ich ;-)


----------



## Kira_Nerys (12. November 2008)

Na klar war das hilfreich!
Bin kompletter Neuling und von unserer Gruppe hat bisher keiner Pala gemacht ... ist ne halbe Wissenschaft für den Anfänger. 

Nun das Anliegen:
Uns würde halt ein Skilltree helfen, aber den hab ich nicht gefunden, wir brauchen einen, der *vor* WotLK ist, also vor Patch 3.x.x, sind weiterhin im patch 2.4.3 unterwegs. Kannst du uns da helfen oder Tipps geben, wo wir sowas finden könnten - quasi nen alten Skillbaum   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ???
Vielen Dank!!!
Kira


----------



## Diabolus Dark (13. November 2008)

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen -.- *verweist nochmal auf das Paladinforum*. 

Aaaber: Wenn Ihr noch im Patch 2.4.3 seid dann spielt ihr wohl auf einem Privat Server. Ich weiss nicht wie die Mods hier das halten, aber allgemein wird sowas nicht gern gesehen da von Blizzard nicht erlaubt^^


----------



## Kira_Nerys (13. November 2008)

Achso, da muss ich mich erkundigen, bin wie gesagt neu eingestiegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke inzwischen!
Kira


----------

